# Gamertag/psn account



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I play PC games -mostly Battle.net- with a handle of some Klinger iteration.


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

xbox DTXMUHsp06 - FIFA, Madden, COD, NHL


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Xbox is jdot1991, PS3 is Uglyfido. I think the only multiplayer game I actively play right now on my xbox is Crackdown. Gotta love the free games for gold.  On my PS3, shit, I'm not sure I've ever actually bothered with trying to play multiplayer anything on my PS3. Maybe some Bioshock 2....once I think. Lol Anyway, always down to add to the friend list, you never know when you might wanna play a game with someone.


----------



## MegatonMike (Sep 11, 2013)

XBOX Gamertag: Til Daddy if you send me an invite just put in a message you are from the forum. I get a lot of odd people sending me invites from COD


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I used to play a lot of SOCOM on PS2 and PS3, a little bit of COD online. GT5 online was decent but people would drop out in the middle of a race.

Now I don't bother. I play the microsoft solitare collection on my Surface. Gotta love polished up windows 3.1 games!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Seppuccu on PSN. I play Journey, Flower, and every now and then Little Big Planet 2 and...SSX.


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

PSN (ps3)- lancemanly424
I play bf3, bf4, Shaun White, GTA5


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

(PS4) PSN: MtnSteeze
I mostly play Resogun, NHL 15, Destiny


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Redsquirre1 on Xbox 360 I'm usually playing titanfall.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cav0011 ps4 destiny


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Destiny got old for me real quick but then again so did halo. I should've learned from that.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

midnightcaper said:


> Destiny got old for me real quick but then again so did halo. I should've learned from that.


Out curiosity, what do you play other than Titanfall?


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

midnightcaper said:


> Destiny got old for me real quick but then again so did halo. I should've learned from that.


Just got the ps4 bundle... the game is so repetitive. Every mission is the same!

Add me if you'd like: *mkbr_*


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Out curiosity, what do you play other than Titanfall?


Cod, Medal of Honor, lost planet, bio shock, unforgiven, etc.....


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

mkbr said:


> Just got the ps4 bundle... the game is so repetitive. Every mission is the same!
> 
> Add me if you'd like: *mkbr_*


That's exactly why I didn't like it.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

midnightcaper said:


> That's exactly why I didn't like it.


haha I felt the same with halo


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Out curiosity, what do you play other than Titanfall?


Why do u ask? Do u play titanfall?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Multiplayer is fun. I probably won't play much destiny when dragon age comes out


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

midnightcaper said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > Out curiosity, what do you play other than Titanfall?
> ...


Nah, Sony for me. Just curious what the people that dont like Destiny do like. Its been a great time filler from Dark Souls 2 stress releif and till Dragon Age comes out for me. 



cav0011 said:


> Multiplayer is fun. I probably won't play much destiny when dragon age comes out


Yes this. I need to get me Boderlands the Pre Sequel as well.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

It's to bad sony didn't get titanfall but I do hear titanfall 2 will be on sony also. Trust me if u like multiplayer u will be hooked.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

kevinhancox

generally only play Call of Duty, and currently on PS3 got the new one downloading tomorrow for PS3 and will be picking up the PS4 after xmas when the prices come down unless i can get one cheap on my travels before then...!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Ok, so couldn't wait till xmas, so i bought a PS4 already....

same tag kevinhancox

And currently have Call Of Duty: Advanced Warfare, and Driveclub


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm jealous of everyone picking up the PS4! I just saw screenshots for the new generation GTA4. It makes the game look so much better!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

It was an impulse buy for me today, cos there is nothing new that i want for snowboarding... Haha

Just waiting on my new drone to play with now...!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

If you are on PS3 or PS4 then you can send friend request through this link... 

https://friendme.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com/friendme/static/v150/friendrequest.html?token=EuSgUdLbQEsNeYIa&code=DdgodK


----------



## fathomz (Jan 11, 2017)

PSN = DESLGNER-_-DRUGS
mostly play BF1 and Destiny


----------

